# South Park - black friday/console wars/game of thrones special



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2013)

Overall south park has been pretty terrible this season, putting in nsa, obamacare, miley cryis, and zimmerman references just to make its self relevant.
But last night changed all that when the focus switched onto the console wars of xbox one vs ps4 (no wii u 
) with game of thrones and black friday as sub plots. Most of the dialog seemed ripped straight from the ign forums. Looks like it will be a 2 part episode since it ended on a cliff hanger.

You can watch part one here:
http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s17e07-black-friday


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 14, 2013)

Personally I thought this was probably the weaker of the episodes this series, by no means bad and I would agree there have not been any belters this series so far but still one of the weaker ones.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Nov 14, 2013)

South Park has been terrible for a long time. Series 10 onwards just sucks all kinds of ass.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel like the quality of South Park has never changed... It was always a weird show with terrible art, lots of cussing, quickly unrealistic escalated plots, and random life references like, Rosie O'Donnell, Mel Gibson, and Ben Affleck.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 15, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Overall south park has been pretty terible this season, putting in nsa, obamacare, miley cryis, and zimmerman refrences just to make its self relevant.
> But last night changed all that when the focus switched onto the console wars of xbox one vs ps4 (no wii u
> ) with game of thrones and black friday as sub plots. Most of the dialog seemed ripped straight from the ign forums. Looks like it will be a 2 part episode since it ended on a cliff hanger.
> 
> ...


 
I actually won't be surprised if the WiiU ends up winning.

But yeah, I loved this episode so much. The other episode last week too was pretty good too, but this one just blew it out of the water.

I do have to wonder though, if this is some of the content Matt and Trey took out of the game to make into the show, because if so, that's fucking awesome. And nice little jab at Obsidian Entertainment too in the show.


----------



## bezem (Nov 15, 2013)

They took a jab at themselves when they mentioned pre-orders and those jerks in California not being done yet (Stick of Truth anyone?)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 17, 2013)

I like how everyone is hating on the new episodes of South Park because they have references when South Park has been a reference show since very early on and the episodes when it just "did its own thing" were absolute shit. Remember the first few seasons of South Park? Remember how they were not funny? I do.

I saw the Obamacare one and I thought it was kinda funny. More so because of the technology-in-schools metaphor and how that's like how it really is in schools. I thought it was a cute joke and I actually would've liked the episode a lot better if they just didn't try relating it to Obamacare at all.

It's the animated equivalent of SNL, it's pumped out in a week so the writing is super hit-and-miss but it relies mostly on quantity over quality to be funny. There's tons of shit South Park episodes but there's also a lot of great ones. That's what makes the show so endearing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

All things considered, if my local store would offer 80% off for the first 30 buyers on _"Black Friday" (...a holiday which we unfortunately don't have, nor an equivalent)_ I would likely be plotting how to _"get in first"_ myself.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> All things considered, if my local store would offer 80% off for the first 30 buyers on _"Black Friday" (...a holiday which we unfortunately don't have, nor an equivalent)_ I would likely be plotting how to _"get in first"_ myself.


 
Someone would be trampled to death again at those prices. On another note, doesn't Poland have a time of year for holiday shopping (USA - black friday, Canada - Boxing day, Poland - Dyngus day?)?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Someone would be trampled to death again at those prices. On another note, doesn't Poland have a time of year for holiday shopping (USA - black friday, Canada - Boxing day, Poland - Dyngus day?)?


 
Dyngus Day? Wat?

If you're refering to _Śmingus-Dyngus_ then no, the holiday isn't about shopping and it's nowhere near Christmas. _Śmingus-Dyngus_ is actually a _"merged"_ version of two holidays and it has quite a history, but contemporarily it takes place on the Easter Monday and it's all about squirting people with water using whatever means _(anything between a watergun and a bucket is perfectly acceptable although frowned upon when excessive  )_ in celebration of the coming of spring.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Nov 17, 2013)

Sounds like April Fools day but with water. Guess the Polish will be missing out on the Brack Friday Bunduru.


----------



## bezem (Nov 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> All things considered, if my local store would offer 80% off for the first 30 buyers on _"Black Friday" (...a holiday which we unfortunately don't have, nor an equivalent)_ I would likely be plotting how to _"get in first"_ myself.


Black Friday is a joke and nothing to be jealous of.  The sales are never that good; certainly not good enough to get up at the crack of dawn for.  People are stupid sheep.


Vengenceonu said:


> Someone would be trampled to death again at those prices.


This article is exactly the reason why Black Friday should be frowned upon.  South Park was right to lampoon it.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Nov 18, 2013)

South Park is great, they pop out a few stupid ones every now and then but it doesn't matter Trey & Matt are funny as hell and South Park will be around for a very long time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> All things considered, if my local store would offer 80% off for the first 30 buyers on _"Black Friday" (...a holiday which we unfortunately don't have, nor an equivalent)_ I would likely be plotting how to _"get in first"_ myself.


 
Eh... it's not really worth it.

Here in Canada we have Boxing Day, but like 90% of the stores have the boxing day sale for a week. If only I had a damn job to get money then I would go out, but still.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 21, 2013)

will be a 3 part special now (even possible 4th part)
will air on dec 4th so sales on bf might effect the outcome

part 2 will be up in a little bit
http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s17e08-a-song-of-ass-and-fire


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of Xbox One commercials.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah that, there was like 3 per commercial break plus before and after the ep


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 21, 2013)

I like the Black Friday plot more, the console war really feels like the subplot in this to me.


----------



## GolfDude (Nov 21, 2013)

well originally the 3rd part was meant to air today but b/c of their power failure a few weeks ago delaying all the episodes by a week, the 3rd part got pushed to AFTER thanksgiving..  that delaying BF by 1 week joke was a jab at themselves for  not being able to finish that episode, they are on holiday next week, making part 3 air on Dec 4th

i think the wiiU will make the surprise appearance in the 3rd part, likely with a big 96% off sale sign on them , and all the BF shoppers buy those instead, leaving every kid in south park with a wiiU.. maybe Mario is guarding the ps4/xb1 or something ninty related preventing shoppers from buying them?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 21, 2013)

GolfDude said:


> well originally the 3rd part was meant to air today but b/c of their power failure a few weeks ago delaying all the episodes by a week, the 3rd part got pushed to AFTER thanksgiving.. that delaying BF by 1 week joke was a jab at themselves for not being able to finish that episode, they are on holiday next week, making part 3 air on Dec 4th
> 
> i think the wiiU will make the surprise appearance in the 3rd part, likely with a big 96% off sale sign on them , and all the BF shoppers buy those instead, leaving every kid in south park with a wiiU.. maybe Mario is guarding the ps4/xb1 or something ninty related preventing shoppers from buying them?


 
lol @ trying to predict a south park episode


----------



## GolfDude (Nov 21, 2013)

well what if future cartman from the Wii Saga reappears telling him if he buys the ps4, something catastrophic will happen, telling him to buy the wiiU instead.. lol (and the return of Chinpokomon  lol)


----------



## Lestworth (Nov 21, 2013)

Personally, i thought the Obamacare episode was great. I laughed a lot at all the references in it.

South Park has been full of current references since how long?


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ended up seeing the new episode with a friend. I am not sure if that is the perfect example of buildup and payoff but it is a good one. Probably one of the few times I have enjoyed musical comedy (that was not from an actual musically inclined comedian) in some time as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Ended up seeing the new episode with a friend. I am not sure if that is the perfect example of buildup and payoff but it is a good one. Probably one of the few times I have enjoyed musical comedy (that was not from an actual musically inclined comedian) in some time as well.


In all seriousness, Trey Parker and Matt Stone are pretty good musicians and a lot of their songs are kick ass and just down right funny.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought the first part was pretty good. The second part not as much, especially the continued weiner jokes... It was a one mote joke and they keep beating it into the ground. Like cartman said, get over it.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 21, 2013)

I liked the Minecraft episode more :c


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

Part three was last night and I ended up with a chance to watch it today.

I am not sure. On the one hand I am not sure it was a tight as some episodes have been but on the other it was a great cap for the three parter.

That said


Spoiler



The anime piss take section was a great send up and Bill Gates as a tattooed thug was hilarious


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 5, 2013)

What a shock, the system that sponsored at least one of the episodes wound up winning. Way to sell out like a big floppy wiener.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2013)

I quite liked the last episode. I did not see the ending though.



Spoiler



When Cartman picked up the Stick and said that's all they need, I thought he was referring to that video games have become something they aren't. They're being taken too seriously. Then the Stick of Truth ad came in and I was like "lol"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Way to sell out like a big floppy wiener.



People pay for big floppy wiener now.... a money making scheme has just been hatched.

That said selling out when your content is satirical to that degree, Messrs Parker and Stone are better than I gave them credit for (and it was not exactly low to begin with).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 5, 2013)

to be honest, the whole recent events thing gets annoying, considering they pause like 35 weeks of the year.
but i'm still enjoying the show otherwise. guys its just a cartoon, enjoy the colors and jokes.

also liked the triple episode (could have been a double though). garden scenes were great, princess kenny was funny, martins delaying was fitting too. maybe a bit too much on the wiener part, but ok.
all in all, its still nice to watch


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> to be honest, the whole recent events thing gets annoying, considering they pause like 35 weeks of the year.
> but i'm still enjoying the show otherwise. guys its just a cartoon, enjoy the colors and jokes.
> 
> also liked the triple episode (could have been a double though). garden scenes were great, princess kenny was funny, martins delaying was fitting too. maybe a bit too much on the wiener part, but ok.
> all in all, its still nice to watch


 

I love the Garden scenes.
"HE'S LYING!"
"Dude! fuck you!"
"Fuck you! you get out of my garden!"


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 5, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> What a shock, the system that sponsored at least one of the episodes wound up winning. Way to sell out like a big floppy wiener.


it may be that or them using infoscouts data as proof (which isnt official by any means)
anyway various game sites are exploding over this as you can imagine


----------



## bezem (Dec 5, 2013)

No system won, that was the point.  Sure they went home with the Xbox, but after playing it briefly they all say fuck it and go play outside instead.


----------

